# Bitte um Hilfe mit ebuild fuer disko

## disi

Aus einem Grund, den ich nicht kenne, hat scons keine Rechte die Dateien zu installieren.

Hier was ich so weit habe dev-libs/disko-9999.ebuild:

```

# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit git eutils

DESCRIPTION="Application framework for DirectFB"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.diskohq.org/"

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://www.diskohq.org/disko.git"

EGIT_BRANCH="master"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="alsa oss"

RDEPEND="media-libs/libpng

dev-libs/libxml2

dev-db/sqlite

net-misc/curl

media-libs/freetype

media-libs/xine-lib

dev-libs/libsigc++

dev-cpp/libvmime

dev-libs/openssl

media-libs/swfdec

dev-libs/DirectFB

media-libs/libmms

dev-cpp/libxmlpp

alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib )

oss? ( media-libs/alsa-oss )"

DEPEND="dev-util/scons

   ${RDEPEND}"

src_compile() {

        export CCFLAGS=${CFLAGS}

        local myconf="use_env=yes graphics=all"

        scons ${MAKEOPTS} ${myconf} || die

}

src_install() {

   scons install

}

```

Es laeuft alles super, bis auf das kopieren der Dateien ins System:

```

scons: done reading SConscript files.

scons: Building targets ...

ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:        /usr/include/disko

scons: *** [/usr/include/disko] /usr/include/disko: Permission denied

scons: building terminated because of errors.

>>> Completed installing disko-9999 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/disko-9999/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-7630.log"

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: mkdir

S: deny

P: /usr/include/disko

A: /usr/include/disko

R: /usr/include/disko

C: python /usr/bin/scons install 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

scons-1.2.0 ist installiert, es gab da wohl mit 0.9 Versionen Rechte Probleme was ich auf bugzilla finden konnte.

----------

## firefly

mit ner suche nach "ebuild with scons" bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen:

http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-user@lists.gentoo.org/msg11938.html

----------

## Mr. Anderson

src_install muss alles unterhalb von ${D} installieren. Beim effektiven mergen wird das dann nach ${ROOT} verschoben (meist /). Je nach Anwendung funktioniert es anders, das Zielverzeichnis zu bestimmen. Die Dokumentation der Software sollte in der Regel den entscheidenden Hinweis geben.  :Smile: 

----------

## disi

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> src_install muss alles unterhalb von ${D} installieren. Beim effektiven mergen wird das dann nach ${ROOT} verschoben (meist /). Je nach Anwendung funktioniert es anders, das Zielverzeichnis zu bestimmen. Die Dokumentation der Software sollte in der Regel den entscheidenden Hinweis geben. 

 

Danke, sorry das war doof. Habe nun:

```
scons prefix="${D}/usr" install
```

Funktioniert jetzt  :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

Sag mal, gibt es dein ebuild für "disko" auch in irgendeinem overlay?

----------

## disi

Ne, nur den Bug Report mit ebuild:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271056

Ich habe da aber nichts mehr mit gemacht, das war mehr aus einem Anfall von Neugier heraus   :Very Happy: 

Keine Ahnung, ob das noch tut...

----------

## schmidicom

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ich habe da aber nichts mehr mit gemacht, das war mehr aus einem Anfall von Neugier heraus  

 

Und was hältst du persönlich so von dem kleinen GUI?

----------

